# Isabelle tweeted about Rover items



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 20, 2018)

https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/1009469689070833667

Literally just a few minutes ago I said I was triggered when someone here bumped a Rover event thread. I've always wanted to complete it! It's the set I really wanted yet the only gardening event I didn't finish.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 20, 2018)

I completely skipped out on that event because I stopped playing pocket camp for a few weeks. I didn't even know the event was going on and it was the only event I even missed! But Rover is my favorite character! It makes me want to spend all of my Leaf Tickets on cookies so I can at least get the Rover hood, but I was planning on getting the Digby Hammock (since I have all of the other special character items, gotta collect them all) and the Wedding hair wigs. Ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, the Rover clothes are two stamp cards each. R.I.P.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 20, 2018)

So the rocking chair costs 3 stamps that's 1,500 leaf tickets


----------



## arbra (Jun 20, 2018)

Animal Crossing has been pay to play for awhile now, which is sad


----------



## senjir (Jun 20, 2018)

Whole bunch of Nintendo bashing going on that Twitter feed!
Personally, I realize they have to make money.  I say: Pay for what you want, skip the rest.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 20, 2018)

senjir said:


> Whole bunch of Nintendo bashing going on that Twitter feed!
> Personally, I realize they have to make money.  I say: Pay for what you want, skip the rest.



I mean, most of us love Rover


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2018)

This event frustrated me so much that I gave up halfway through and didn't touch it again for 2 months. 

The items costing so many leaf tickets almost feels like they're mocking me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2018)

That’s actually the one gardening event I intentionally skipped because everyone was complaining about how hard it was.  Probably stupid on my part, but oh well.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 26, 2018)

that's ridiculous that you need to fill up your stamp card just to get the items, it's like not even worth it. i used to play pocket camp and thought it was great because they didn't require leaf tickets for basically everything, but the tables have turned now. i've stopped playing because of it and i no longer feel like i need to complete the catalog. I think the rover items are well designed and my favorite gardening event items that have been released, but at this point i give up with nintendo and this game. it's just become a cash grab which is not like them at all. i'll just sit here and wait for the next main animal crossing, i guess.

/endrant


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 26, 2018)

Becca617 said:


> that's ridiculous that you need to fill up your stamp card just to get the items, it's like not even worth it. i used to play pocket camp and thought it was great because they didn't require leaf tickets for basically everything, but the tables have turned now. i've stopped playing because of it and i no longer feel like i need to complete the catalog. I think the rover items are well designed and my favorite gardening event items that have been released, but at this point i give up with nintendo and this game. it's just become a cash grab which is not like them at all. i'll just sit here and wait for the next main animal crossing, i guess.
> 
> /endrant



Right! 30 fortune cookies for a single rocking chair? Absolutely no way!
How dare them mention before "some items might come back in the future" if they are just going to do this.

I might consider the rug though as I have 1 full stamp card (dammit nintendo)


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 26, 2018)

Underneath The Stars said:


> Right! 30 fortune cookies for a single rocking chair? Absolutely no way!
> How dare them mention before "some items might come back in the future" if they are just going to do this.
> 
> I might consider the rug though as I have 1 full stamp card (dammit nintendo)



Right, and if they were to release them again you would think they would make it like somewhat easier or the same difficulty as the items were acquired at first. I don’t know if I’m the only one but I would rather have the horrible catch rates back and get the items that way instead of all those fortune cookies. 30 fortune cookies multiplied by 50 a pop is 1,500 leaf tickets and that doesn’t even count all the items! I love the rover items but I’m calling it quits with this one. Their twitter post was full of complaints that the game has become a complete cash grab and I hope they pay attention because it’s insanity. What really drives me crazy is when I buy the fortune cookies and I get like 5 duplicates of something. It’s like a waste of leaf tickets


----------

